# Best concert you've ever been to?



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

OK, heard this question posed on the radio this morning. I searched here and didn't see anything...so here goes...

What's the *BEST* concert you've ever been to? And who would you like to see that you've never seen, past or present?

Here's mine -

2004 - George Strait, Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffett in Dallas at Texas Stadium. GREAT SHOW !!!

I would've loved to seen Elvis (not fat Elvis) !!!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Crude fest 2014 line up was full of Texas country. Casey Donahew always puts on a good show! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Pink Floyd, 1994, Pontiac Silverdome


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

All the Texas Jam's shows.

Garth Brooks at Texas Stadium during his Hay day 90 something

Any Iron Maiden show

The British Invasion in 82' at Reunion Arena in Dallas. It was Jimmy Paige, Jeff Beck, Clapton, Joe Cocker, Blackmore and a few more. Only played 4 shows in the US


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Alan Jackson. That man can sing. I would have loved to seen Gary Stewart. I'm going to try and see Journey next time they come to H-town 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Roger Waters the Wall in 2010.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

The best show I've been to is a little known band called Rocket From the Crypt. Good show and a great crowd that actually cared about others. Several times someone fell down and the crowd backed away and helped them up. 

For current bands, I'd like to see Chevelle. For the past, I would have like to have seen The Beatles.


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

1978 - Black Sabbath and Van Halen at the Sam Houston Coliseum


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I could list quite a few. Just saw Creager in Concan at the House Pasture.

Going back in the memory bank though. 

'96, Junior in High School, me and a bunch of buddies with floor seats to see Bush at the Summit.

George Strait last year at Reliant

Probably my favorite though was a couple years ago. Dosey Doe Cafe. Wade Bowen, Cody Canada, Seth James, and THE Sean McConnell all on stage for an acoustic song swap. $100 tickets and would pay double that to see it again.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I should start with the one I remember! lol CT I was at that concert too. Jethro Tull and The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Willie Nelson and Ryan Bingham in Austin last year


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

1999 New Year's Eve Y2K Bash at the Summit with ZZ Top & Skynard! :brew:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

ZZ Top and Michael Jackson (separate shows). We had a sky box at the Summit in the 80's so we got to see a lot of shows but those 2 concerts were quite memorable.


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

capt. david said:


> I should start with the one I remember! lol CT I was at that concert too. Jethro Tull and The Marshall Tucker Band


I hope you skipped school like we did to get tickets!!!!:brew:


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

The Beach Boys, Three Dog Night and America in concert together in Houston in the early 80's.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

deftones @ warehouse live in 2006. no question the best show I've ever experienced.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Merle Haggard at the old ACL studio in the mid eighties. Emmylou Harris at Gruene Hall a couple of years ago. Reckless Kelly at John T. Floors a few years back.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Back in the mid-70's my buddies and I found a way to sneak into Memorial Auditorium here in Dallas, the main venue here in Dallas at the time. You name them, I saw them- Zep, The Who (with Skynyrd opening), Tull, ELP, ZZ Top, could go on and on.

Best show I ever saw? Hands down Springsteen in Houston on The River Tour. No question...


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

1st Day of Rock & Roll; NOLA

Louisiana's First Day of Rock and Roll was held on Jun.10.1979, in New Orleans, LA, at the Superdome. The performers were in this order: Granadie or Neville Brothers (sorry I don't remember), Sammy Hagar, Van Halen, Boston, Heart, and Blue Oyster Cult. 


Disclaimer: SDK


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

Jerry Lee Lewis Vegas Baby 1990


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

First concert was Sammy Hagar/Boston at Summit in 1978. Best concert by far was The Eagles at Rice Stadium in 1994 followed by ZZ Top in 1983 on The Eliminator tour.

Oh, my parents took us to see Elvis at the rodeo in either 69 or 71. I was too young to remember


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

YES in the round in the '80's (got tix to see them here this August)
4th row RUSH at Toyota Center 2012, 6th row at CWMP before that.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Being a musician my self, I've enjoyed many concerts. My first was 1976 when I was ten my 17 year old sister took me to the Summit to see Chicago. I remember asking her what that strange smell was and she said just special cigarets. LOL

Many concerts I've been to we're great like Styx, Journey, REO, U2! Tom Petty, etc etc. but the 1984 Journey was the best by far. Of course I'm probably bias because they are my favorite band. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

where to start since i have seen so many... saw springsteen in austin, have seen skynyrd more times than i can think of <always a great show> , many a texas jam's in the dome ,saw texas jam at rice stadium , saw twisted sister that show was great ,ozzy numerous times, ugly kid joe blew def leppard off the stage back in either early 90's or either late 80's seen zz top, judas priest back in 79 in beaumont city auditorium, dang i wish i could remember them all {must have something to do with the green fog that lurked over my head at every show** heck i even saw fleetwood mac at the old summit saw brookes and dunn, toby keith and a couple other bands on pleasure island in port arthur texas, seen the rapper coolio ... best show would probably have to be motley crue with an unknown opening act .. the unknown openers were guns and roses, and then i went on to see G&R as the headliners at the summit, have also seen rush, thin lizzy, journey, point blank ,buggs henderson, uncle ted nugent, metallica, van halen/van hagar, sammy hagar as the "red rocker", my 1st show ever was headeast /spirit back in 78 in beaumont at the fairgrounds, seen heart and the romantics ac/dc in lake charles saw stevie ray in austin and again in beaumont.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I need to add a best show to my list - The Black Keys two years ago at the ACL Festival in Austin. I knew nothing about them at the time, now I'm a huge fan.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

**** chaser said:


> All the Texas Jam's shows.
> 
> Garth Brooks at Texas Stadium during his Hay day 90 something
> 
> ...


This! Not a huge Rush fan but they are amazing live.

Also, Metallica (Master of Puppets) opening for Ozzy in about 86' was something I had never seen to that point!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prince Purple Rain
Def Leppard


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Van Halen Toyota Center 2012


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

First concert at age 12 was KISS. Full make up and everything ha!

Best concert - The Toadies


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Pink Floyd at Rice stadium. Rained out after lightning hit the stage. But it was awesome having them play with storm in the back ground.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

I was at that show!

Any Deftones show is my favorite. I've seen them many times live, and they do not disappoint!

Rage Againsit The Machine in 93.



dan_wrider said:


> deftones @ warehouse live in 2006. no question the best show I've ever experienced.


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Saw Lynyrd Skynyrd and Marshall Tucker Band along with Joe Walsh in 1973 or 1974. Lynyrd Skynyrd was the opening act and had not made it big yet.. Awesome show.
Took the kids to see Son Volt and John Mellencamp at Cynthia Woods and that was a good time.
I have seen Tom Petty several times and that was always great. 
Went to see Willie and Waylon at the Summit on New Years 1977 or 1978 and from what I remember it was a great show.


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Ramones. Bayou City Theater 1997.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Humm, not sure. Van Halen 5150 tour, picked them up at the airport, hanged out for an hour, then off to backstage, band came in and we had fun for about another hour, then front row concert. Heck of a good day


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Skinny Elvis in the Astrodome.
Tina Turner a few years ago.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Too many great ones to mention, but after Led Zepplin three times, everything else can take a back seat.

To realy appreciate an artist, you need to see them in a small venue. For the most part, I won't go to a huge arena concert again. These days, hype and a big production simply masks a lack of talent.

Recent Bests:
Saw SRV half a dozen times at various bars, always great.
Fabulous Thunderbirds with Jimmie Vaughan, 3 bar shows.
Arc Angels, 8 or 10 times, great.
Tab Benoit - Bayou Rock Blues, Great.
Kenny Wayne Shepard with Noah Hunt singing, Awesome!
Ian Moore - Amazing guitarist.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I second the Roger Waters The Wall concert in 2010. I would have loved to have seen any concert by Led Zepplin, Jimi Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughn, the Who or the Doors. I'm looking forward to seeing ZZ Top with Jeff Beck in November!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

copano_son said:


> I was at that show!
> 
> Any Deftones show is my favorite. I've seen them many times live, and they do not disappoint!


THIS^^^

Marilyn Manson @ The Verizon Theatre in Houston 2008


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Live Aid - July 1985 - Wembley Stadium


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Van Halen Sam Houston Coliseum in 81 .stuff was falling from the ceiling..I ate 5 big macs and three fries on the way home Riding back with tha Scuff Army!!


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Bob Seger in 75' he was backup for Kiss.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

phish


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> phish


this


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

early 70's....i think....J Geils with Edgar Winter Band in the Coliseum....J Geils was the cover band but they stole the show


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Van Halen Sam Houston Coliseum in 81 .stuff was falling from the ceiling..I ate 5 big macs and three fries on the way home Riding back with tha Scuff Army!!


LMAO... Wonder whatever happened to Skufka? You have any idea "D"?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Texas jam, Ozzy! and many more.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

ZZ Top at Billy Bob's- New Year's Eve 1981. Went to Dallas to try and go to Cotton Bowl game. Tickets were way to expensive. Decided to try and get in Billy Bob's rollin' with fake ID's- it worked! ZZ Top, Billy Bob's, Ft Worth, 15 yrs old- I'll never forget some of the things we saw and did that night- EPIC.

Would've made for a good movie.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

SRV Cheatam St Wharehouse San marcos tx mid 80's


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Monsters of Rock Tour - Rice Stadium July 1988. Metallica, Van Halen, Scorpions, Dokken.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Any Cowboy Mouth concert. Those guys are amazing!


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Too many to chose from, but ........

Pink Floyd The Wall, Earls Court London 1981

US Festivals one and two in San Bernadino Ca. 1982 and '83

Loch Lomond Fest Dumbartonshire. Scotland. 1980


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, too many to pick 1. AC/DC, ELO, Genesis, ZZ Top, Roger Waters. Surprisingly awesome concert recently was Muse. Still have not seen the Eagles. To expensive when they were just here. Never saw Pink Floyd. Others I just can't remember. I wonder why?


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Green Day (2008)
Metallica (1987)
Pearl Jam (Madison Square Garden 1997)
Pink Floyd (Roger Waters 87)
Pearl Jam (Randalls Island, NY
Guns & Roses (1987)
Ratt last summer at L'Auberge - they were surprisingly good. 
Pearl Jam (Woodlands in maybe 02) 
Paul Stanley solo in (88) and Warrant opened for them.


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

Asleep at the Wheel at Rockafellers
Dwight Yoakum at the Arena Theater
Little Feat at Rockafellers
Peter Frampton in about 76 at the Colliseum


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

John Mellencamp Pink Houses 1983.


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

RUSH 1979
Van Halen 1980
Both at Fairparks Colisium in Beaumont 
Alot of great shows in the Sam Houston Colisium Houston Alice Cooper put on a great show late 70's


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

Any of the Turnpike Troubadours concerts I've been to with a close second given to Whiskey Myers. 

Love both of them.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

trout77471 said:


> Asleep at the Wheel at Rockafellers
> Dwight Yoakum at the Arena Theater
> Little Feat at Rockafellers
> Peter Frampton in about 76 at the Colliseum


I bet that Frampton show was great!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Too many I've forgotten but Metallica 8 times in a 3 yr period, 2wice in the same week. Queensryche Operation Mindcrime was really cool, Pink Floyd with flying pigs, Maiden killed the Summit...or was it the Coliseum???

Bad Company, Sabbath, def lep, Sammy Tequila Hagar, VH, Country artists too, many festivals, and small bars but one that's funny is a local Winnie Rice fest w/ Wayne Toups...they brought him to the stage in cuffs...he did his set and they took him back away in cuffs.

Ahh the memories....


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Been to a lot of freakin concerts. These stand out as some of the most memorable...

1974 Allman Brothers, Cowboy Stadium-James Gang and/or Marshall Tucker opened.

1976 Rush 2012, Hemisfair Arena- Leslie West opened

1988 Meatloaf, Hammersmith Odeon

2007 Bob Seger, Toyota Center


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

copano_son said:


> I was at that show!
> 
> Any Deftones show is my favorite. I've seen them many times live, and they do not disappoint!
> 
> Rage Againsit The Machine in 93.


I've seen them quite a few times myself. Something special about that show for sure.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

By far it was the closing night public show at the Fillmore East. Albert King, J Geils and then over 3 hours of The Allman Brothers. Dicky Betts has written that it was the best show they ever did. It didn't end until after 7 am. Duane was killed a few months later


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

In the Fall of 1984 I was working at a law firm in Austin when one of our clerks came in and said her dad was on the board of KLRU studios and they were having a fundraiser at ACL original studio on UT Campus and some guy named George Strait was the entertainer. She said we could come to fundraiser and I sat front row. We had a BBQ dinner with George before he played. Definitely my favorite. Another time Hayden Nicholas (Clint Blacks co writer) came to a fish fry at my parents house and a bunch of us sat around on porch playing with him. He was very kind to let us play along..lol


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

This has been a good read... ive been to several of the concerts already mentioned, Sabbath in â€™76, Stones at the Dome and what Texas kid didnâ€™t see ZZ Top back in the day. Here are a few different concerts Iâ€™ve been tooâ€¦ 

Bocephus â€" Cullman, Al â€˜85 & Houston â€˜88 
Jimmy Buffett - Pensacola, Fla â€˜86
Reba McIntire opening act for John Anderson at Gilleys bout â€˜83

And more recently, Loretta Lynn â€" Houston â€˜09
Cody Johnson GCF&R â€˜14
Robert Earl Keen and Lyle Lovett at the Grand in Galveston â€˜13


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

BB King last January. front row about ten chairs to the left..it was so awesome to see the MAN


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Spirit and Blue Cheer in the early 70s (can't remember the exact year!), John Mayhall, Buffett at Soap Creek Saloon, Zappa at Hofheinz Pav., Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks at Rome Inn and Bland and King at Antone's in the 70s, Paul Ray and the Cobras at Armadillo W.H. (SRV was the guitarist for them), Albert King, Freddie King at A.W.H., Santana.


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Led Zeppelin, 1977 in Baton Rouge. I had my elbows on the stage in front of Jimmy Page.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

The ones I remember the most, but taken in context of the times:
John Lee Hooker at the "new" Catacombs. He picked up a local band for back-up: Moving Sidewalk. To this day I believe that is when ZZ Top got their "HAW, HAW, HAW" line. 
Buddy Miles (with Martha Reeves horn section) at the old Catacombs.
Johnny Winters did some good ones at Love Street.
Chicago Transit Authority at the new Catacombs.
Spencer Davis (with Steve Winwood) at old Catacombs.
Wasn't impressed with Grateful Dead at Catacombs.
Jeff Beck at old Catacombs.
I didn't miss many at the Catacombs.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Spirit and Blue Cheer in the early 70s (can't remember the exact year!), John Mayhall, Buffett at Soap Creek Saloon, Zappa at Hofheinz Pav., Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks at Rome Inn and Bland and King at Antone's in the 70s, Paul Ray and the Cobras at Armadillo W.H. (SRV was the guitarist for them), Albert King, Freddie King at A.W.H., Santana.


"BLUE CHEER"; I think of them every time I hear Alan Jackson singing "Summertime Blues"!
Ahh man I forgot I saw Dan Hicks & the Hot Licks when I was in San Francisco.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

CTone said:


> 1978 - Black Sabbath and Van Halen at the Sam Houston Coliseum


saw some great shows at SHC...GFR in '70, Moody Blues in '70 and Mountain and BS in '71...I'd like to those lost brain cells back!!!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Blind Faith was decent at SHC as well......


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Most are a fog in my memory but the best I have seen in order.

1. Stevie Ray Vaughn in Austin 1996 in a small bar with maybe 30 people. I was hooked from that day. RIP Stevie.

2. George Strait and George Jones at Jones County Music Park in Colmesneil, TX 1986. It was just a place in the woods with a stage. It was the 1st concert George Strait had after the death of his 13 year daughter. We were able to meet him on his tour bus that day.

3. Many at the Houston Coliseum. Ratt, Motley Crue, Def Leppard, Rob Zombie, Twisted Sister and many more I don't remember.

4. Many at the Buzzfest in the early days.

4. Doyle Bramhall at The Lookout Surfside beach, TX early 90's. He was the next best guitarist next to SRV.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Three Dog Night when I was in college. Can't remember everything about it.

ZZ Top came to Victoria to play dances at the community center in the 60's.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

The Eagles. Hell Freezes Over in Rice stadium. Can't remember the year.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

3 Dog Night when I was a youngster all at the Colliseum.
Black Babbath
Moody Blues

Rod Stewart when I grew up at the Summit.
Garth Brooks at Michell Woods Pavillion


----------



## 98113 (Nov 15, 2013)

CobraO said:


> Pink Floyd, 1994, Pontiac Silverdome


Yeah, mine is Pink Floyd on The Division Bell Tour in 1994, Vet Stadium, Philadelphia.

And I'd like to have seen Hendrix.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Best: Willie Nelson - SFA Coliseum. He's a lot of fun to watch.

Worst: George Strait - 2008 - Reliant. Spent the ENTIRE concert puking in the bathroom with a migraine. I literally did not get to see a single complete song. I think Slopoke poisoned my dinner that night.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Best: Willie Nelson - SFA Coliseum. He's a lot of fun to watch.
> 
> Worst: George Strait - 2008 - Reliant. Spent the ENTIRE concert puking in the bathroom with a migraine. I literally did not get to see a single complete song. I think Slopoke poisoned my dinner that night.


It wasn't me.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

That was July, 1994 Pokey. Best concert I've seen


slopoke said:


> The Eagles. Hell Freezes Over in Rice stadium. Can't remember the year.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

1971 at Armadillo World Headquarters in Austin.
Willie Nelson opened
Shiva's Head Band ( still around BTW)
Linda Ronstadt, backed up by several members of what later became the Eagles
Commander Cody & the Lost Planet Airmen

Great show!

Close second would be the Willie Nelson, ZZ Top, Doobie Brothers show at Jeppesen Stadium.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cajun76 said:


> Led Zeppelin, 1977 in Baton Rouge. I had my elbows on the stage in front of Jimmy Page.


I was there, for some odd reason I don't remember much about it except the phaser on the drums during Moby Dick, sound swirling all around the Assembly Center.

3 stand out for me:

Mark Knopfler - Seattle 2005. Outdoors, beautiful summer evening, top notch musicians.

The Who - Houston Astrodome 1982, all I can say is WOW, what a show!

Neil Young - Seattle 2009 was right up there, it was just a little too loud and I had to leave with a headache during the encore. 

My first concert was Led Zeppelin in Frankfurt, Germany in 1970. I was about 11 and a half.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Too many to mention.


Several Texas Jams in Houston
Van Halen
ZZ top
Cars 
Def Leppard
Eagles
Journey
and many more.................


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow. Everyone missed this one. 

DAVE MATTHEWS BAND!!!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

AC/DC, guessing around '95 at Frank Irwin Center. Wow, it was loud and those old dudes could still jam. Close 2nd would have to be Kid Rock at the Shiner Bocktoberfest, early 2000's, all the drunks and his strippers, it was a riot. 30 thousand people in Shiner wasted, good times.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Evanescence was the best concert I've ever been too. I would like to see Metallica or Garth Brooks.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen... 1984... Born in the USA tour.by far the best concert I've seen

The Who in 1980



I remember SRV playing all over Austin in the early 80's,just wasn't into his music then.Still kick myself for never going


----------



## tgiertz (Jun 17, 2008)

You name them and I have seen them from 1976 and on. Best all time show, Prince Purple Rain Tour. Close Springsteen The River Tour or ZZ Top Deguello Tour.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

1975 Terlingua chili cookoff

Willie, Waylon, Coe, Asleep @ the Wheel


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

The Monsters of Rock at the Minneapolis Metrodome in 1987. It was my first big road trip after high school graduation. The concert was an all day deal with Kingdom Come, Dokken, The Scorpions, Metallica and Van Halen each out-doing the band that proceeded them.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I seem to be forgetting a bunch of them....The Who at SHC, late 60's. 
Asleep at the Wheel at The Chamonique Apartment Club on Spencer Hwy. Early 70's. They were pretty good a few months ago at a fundraiser in Liberty TX too.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

87 at the Villa Real in McAllen 

A then Unknown Guns n' Roses

Megadeth

Both with my Brother who passes away in '91

I would like to have seen Frank Sinatra


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Sam Houston Coliseum early 70's 4th row seats ZZ Top, Allman Brothers then Quicksilver Messenger Service. Top wasn't famous yet only one album out, Allman Bros. before anyone got killed, QMS was right on the money.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

The Who at SHC in late 60's, early 70's. (The beginning of the Lost Years) and then Springsteen with Heart opening at the Summit. Not sure of the year, but is was at Christmas and Clarence brought the house down with Santa Claus is coming to Town. For a different flavor, the Stadler Brothers at the Arena Theatre and Dan Fogelberg at the Super drum in Austin (Followed by quite possibly the best night with a lady I have ever experienced-maybe it wasn't the music that made it memorable.)


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

'60s In Los Angeles-Dean Martin and Sammy Davis Jr. Ol' Blue Eyes was supposed to be there too but he was a no-show.

'70s at the old Houston Collisyum Three Dog Night.

'80s at the reliant center. a couple of Marlboro Concerts. one with Kenny Rogers and the Gatlin brothers, One with Merle Haggard, Ronnie Milsap, TG Shepard and Louise Mandrel. 

Also saw Alabama 

A very good one was KT Oslin at Jones Hall and none other than Mike Reid warmed us up. That guy stole the show!!

Don't know if you'd count it as a "concert" but I saw some greqt entertainment at Gilleys. Jerry Reed, Emmy Lou Harris, Bobby bare and even got to see Conway and Loretta in the Rodeo arena.

Musically the best would be a toss up between The Gatlins and Alabama but the absolute most FUN was Jerry Reed at Gilleys. That guy was a showman. Lots of interaction with the audience and lots of humor. And when he is pickin' that guitar you be tappin' yer toes!. But it was all great. 

By the 90s I was about done goin' to concerts........


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

The Iron Butterfly in San Antonio around 1968.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Saw a bunch at Memorial Auditorium here in Dallas, early 70's.
Jimi '69, JTull/Eagles '72, Zepp '70/'73, Moody Blues'71, Who/LSkynyrd '73. Tapped out for a long time after the first few 3 day Willie picnics. Best was Zepp '70


----------



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

I have seen just about everyone that I care to see . My favorite was Jason Boland on the porch at Lone Star Floathouse.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

MIAMI SPORTATORIAM....FOGHAT(opener) JOHNNY and EDGAR WINTER(2nd act) and BOB SEGER(headliner),,,10 bucks


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> '60s In Los Angeles-Dean Martin and Sammy Davis Jr. Ol' Blue Eyes was supposed to be there too but he was a no-show.
> 
> '70s at the old Houston Collisyum Three Dog Night.
> 
> ...


I got to see 'the chairman of the board' perform at his last concert in Houston before he died. It was quite a show, but again, I forget what year that was. I do remember I was glad I went, as it was the last time he played here before he died.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

*Best Concert*

Lovin Spoonfull @ Old Basketball court at SFA 1967


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Garth Brooks at bellville fair grounds before he was big time!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I grew up in the 70's in H-town going to all the rock concerts in the Summit,,, I was a surfer/rocker and still prefer rock over anything,,, funny story though, me and one of my surfer buddies were bored one night and my sister and her boyfriend had tickets to John Denver at the Summit,,, we thought what the hellâ€¦. at the very least there would be some chicks there to meet,,,, still to this day and to my surprise I had the best time watching John Denver get the whole summit singing with him,,,, it was really an amazing atmosphere and totally different than anything I had been to before that...


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

My first concert was RUSH Caress of Steel at Randy's Rodeo. This was an old bowling alley converted to a bar/dancehall. Alex actually handed me a guitar pick. A couple of years later I saw Joe Walsh first concerrt with the Eagles. Instead of going to my senior prom, a bunch of my friends jumped in my old ford van and drove in the rain to see Pink Floyds Animals. This was one of my favorite concerts. One concert that no one else will probably mention was Supertramp. I was on the third row. They had a full orchestra which was amazing during songs like School. The next stand-out concert was Van Halen. I was third row at that one and Eddie was playing an introduction to Eruption and I let out a yell when I recognized it and he looked down at me and smiled. He then saw my date and let out a big smile and a wink. 
My biggest concert moment was when Kansas played at SeaWorld. We were front row and the band let the kids sit on the stage and my oldest daughter was handed a drum stick.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

1977 or 78 Eagles and Steve Miller Band
Wrigley Field Chicago.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm hoping it will be September 11th when Lyle Lovett and Robert Earl Keen come to The Woodlands.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Best Tull, Zepplin and Pink Floyd at the warehouse on New Orleans in 74. 
Most memorable Charlie Daniels and Issac Stearn playing follow-the-leader through Orange Blossom Special and the "double bach concherto" in Mobile AL in 75.
Most fun the Ship's band from the USS LaSalle in Port Louis Mauritaus we started at 6:00 by 8:00 we had over 30k people on a polo field watching 6 sailors rock out. We finaly stopped at around midnight after playing everything we knew at least 3 times. OBTW that crowd was about 1/3 of that nations population


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

1980 Texas Jam in the Atrodome, and then Paul McCartney at Madison Square and in Toyota Center


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

ZZ Top Eliminator - 3rd row Summitt.

Willie Nelson 4th of July at Texas World Speedway about '73. Parking lot caught fire from fireworks and A LOT of cars burned up. I was going to A&M and mine was about 20 ft. outside the burn line. Photo of it on one of Robert Earl Keen's albums. Saw some humorous sights.

SG2


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

mid 70's., edgar winter, king krimsom and robin trower hofheinz pavillion or j. geils at the coliseum or led zeppelin there too, too many great ones to choose one !


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Late 80's Robert Plant at Alpine Valley in Wisconsin.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Didn't see it - just wish I had:

Elvis, Johnny Cash, Carl Perkins and Jerry Lee all played Magnolia Gardens. Wife's co-worker swears she kissed elvis there.

SG2


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Could never choose just 1-
SRV In original Antones multiple times. Back when it was an actual blues club and you could go next door in the back of the shoeshine parlor and buy drinks after hours.
Van Morrison and Al Green in the Armadillo
Hendrix at the last show w/ experience before Woodstock 
Los Lobos w/ Carlos Santana at Sunken Gardens ( might be #1)
LedZep
Dylan and the Band- Last Waltz
Springsteen mutiple times
Stones
Joplin
George Harrison and Ravi Shankar w/ Billy Preston
Michael Franti multiple times
New Riders
Burrito Bros
Byrds
I'll stop there.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hands down, Metallica in the Dome in 1992. The year they released the black album.


----------



## Dustoff (Aug 24, 2008)

George Strait at Rice Stadium. Don't remember the year, just know it was in the 90's. Also, Incubus at the Woodlands in 2009. I'm going to see 30 Seconds to Mars and Linkin Park this Aug.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

James Brown at the Pleasure Pier Ballroom in Port Arthur. 

Edgar Winters and White Trash at McNeese Stadium. First public concert as I recall. 

Sammy Davis Jr. At Jones Hall

The Band at the old Music Hall


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Boston opening tour

Frampton opening tour

Bob Seger later at the Summit

the Stones 

Saw Bruce Springsteen a month ago in the Woodlands , for the sheer stamina of the Boss , I have to give him a bow, 3 1/2 hours straight thru. no breaks..........

Willie Nelson picnics .........I was there................3X


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

DCAVA said:


> Late 80's Robert Plant at Alpine Valley in Wisconsin.


Man I loved concerts at Alpine Valley! I have been there many times.

Metallica, ACDC and many more!

I remember that is were Stevie Ray was headed the night he passed.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

wisslbritches said:


> YES in the round in the '80's (got tix to see them here this August)
> 4th row RUSH at Toyota Center 2012, 6th row at CWMP before that.


Let's see, my brother passed away in 2003, so the RUSH concert we saw in San Antonio at the basketball arena had to be in 2000 or 2001. We however, sat way far up in and around the 80,000 ft. altitude level and everybody was standing and yelling.

My favorite concert was at the Hemisfair Arena in 1969 with Steppinwolf and Vanilla Fudge. Before most of you were born.  CF?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

ZZ Top Eliminator Tour. Dallas & Houston


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Stevie Ray Vaughn at the Fair Park Coliseum in Dallas.
I worked part time doing crowd security in the 80's at various venues.
Best show out of 40+ shows I worked.

Close second was Bruce Springsteen Born In The USA tour at the Cotton Bowl.
Not a huge fan, but the power of the event was remarkable.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Jimmy Buffet. 1983. 2nd row seats for $6 apiece. Coconut Telegraph tour. 

He wasn't as popular then. 

It was my second date with my now wife.

Also saw Jerry Jeff walker at a park opening in Houston in 1983. I remember They had free BBQ and beer to go with with free music. Only about 100 people showed up which amazed me. I talked to JJW and his drummer ( my 3rd cousin) for a while during a break.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Willie Nelson - Ridglea Theater Ft. Worth. 

Gary Stewart - Billy Bobs with backstage passes, early 80's.

Jerry Lee Lewis - Panther Hall, early 70's. 

Stevie Ray Vaughn - New Bluebird and several other old dives in Ft Worth, late 70's/early 80's

Delbert McClinton - Tracer Club (E. Lancaster) and many other old dives in Ft. Worth, from the early to late 70's


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Pearl Jam 2004' in West Palm Beach FL, awesome show but wish I would have caught them back in the day.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Styx - Paradise Theater was an awesome show and followed by most of Rush's shows. There were a couple of Rush shows that were not as good as others.

Kiss - What a bunch of great performers!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't remember. Was always one toke over the line.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Iron maiden, slayer, juDas priest ...in that order
Seen all of them several times , but that's what we grew up on...
It's not for everyone


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

One toke over the line.....Brewer & Shipley at Cullen Auditorium.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

The Rolling Stones. 1978 in Sam Houston coliseum. Bob Marley & The Whalers opened.


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

Pink Floyd-Momentary Lapse of Reason tour 1987 in the Astrodome


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Have to add a couple more.
KISS with opener STYX in 1977 at the Summit it was amazing what they would put on the big video screens back then.
Ted Nugent with openers Def Leppard and the Scorpions not sure of the date 80ish ? we bought our tickets at a ticket window somewhere there about an hour before the show 5th row center.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Styx - Paradise Theater was an awesome show and followed by most of Rush's shows. There were a couple of Rush shows that were not as good as others.
> 
> Kiss - What a bunch of great performers!


Styx was almost killed at the Texas Jam in Dallas with that Paradise Theater ****. I left after 3 songs but they started a riot by bringing a broadway show to a rock concert. LOL

I am a Styx fan BTW


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Allman Brothers with Marshall Tucker and Wet Willie while I was at SFA in the 70's.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

In late 70's maybe 1980 The Coliseum
Journey, (cant stand their music now haha) AC/DC & Aerosmith all in one show
Oingo Boingo on UofH campus last year they toured
Any Jimmy Buffet show
Jerry Jeff The grand in Galveston
Black & Blue tour Uofh campus


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SRV at gruene hall, one of the early Van Halen Shows, or the Police in Austin in '83.


----------



## RedSurfer (Aug 11, 2005)

Merle Haggard at the Reo Palm Isle in Longview in 1981.


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 5, 2006)

Amarillo Tri-State Fair early 1980's.
Some new group called "Alabama" opened the show, followed by Ronnie Milsap.
The new group turned out to be pretty good !!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't think anyone mentioned The Who - Astrodome. Wife and I sold t-shirts and stuff and made about a grand at that one.

SG2


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Did not read all the threads but AC/DC was up there pretty high on the list.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

smokinguntoo said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned The Who - Astrodome. Wife and I sold t-shirts and stuff and made about a grand at that one.
> 
> SG2


That has to be on the list for sure. I saw that show in 80 or 81 mayby 82. I saw it at the cotton bowl. awesome!!!

Another was the Stones with ZZ-top and the fabulous Thunderbirds. around the same time. Also really good


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Spooley said:


> Can't remember. Was always one toke over the line.


I can definitely relate. I saw lots of great shows over the years, but to name a few of the best I'd have to say SRV at the Austin Aquafest (early 80's) and Texas Jam 2 in the dome (late 70's) were pretty awesome. I remember being PO'ed when I heard Ted Nugent was replaced by Heart.... but the girls rocked the joint. Another good one was Aerosmith and Nazereth in the Summit (mid 70's). The Scorpions and Blue Oyster Cult were good shows too.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Angler 1 said:


> Did not read all the threads but AC/DC was up there pretty high on the list.


 Saw AC/DC Razors Edge Tour 3 times in the same year.

Houston, Chicago and East Troy Wisconsin


----------



## urbanfisher (Aug 14, 2005)

Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers UNO arena. Kid Rock and Run DMC at Boone High School gymnasium night before the Bristol night race. Both of them never stopped jamming for well over 2 hrs..


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it was 1977, things are a little "hazy" from that time. Saw Jimmy Buffett open for the Eagles "Hotel California" tour at Robertson Stadium on U of H campus. Still my favorite show and still a Parrothead.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Saw ; The Band in Gregory Gym @UT, SRV numerous times in bars around Austin, Waylon Jennings in Baltimore in one his last performances, Jerry Jeff and BW Stevenson too drunk to sing, Jefferson Airplane and the Allman Brothers in S.A. Commander Cody at the Armadillo was a good one. Many more I can't seem to remember for some reason.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

smokinguntoo said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned The Who - Astrodome. Wife and I sold t-shirts and stuff and made about a grand at that one.
> 
> SG2


I mentioned it, I was there. 1982? Awesome! I had the T shirt, too.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics I snapped at the Who/Skynyrd concert '73. Used to have a lot more.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Goags said:


> Here's a couple of pics I snapped at the Who/Skynyrd concert '73. Used to have a lot more.


Cool pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Santana, Frankfurt, Germany, 1971. It was my first concert and still the best. Bruce Springsteen in Dallas somewhere around 1988 would be a close second.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Still wait'n on an invite over to Daryl's house. How cool would that be?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I wish I saw this band!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Doubt any of you were there but.......

Lalapalooza Newport TN 1996?? maybe 1997

Had always heard of this band called rage against the machine, never listened to them. That show they put on sent out an energy in the crowd I have never since experienced, and have ever since been a fan of their music, no so much their message. That show was crazy..... strangest thing I remember is bags being checked for alcohol on the way in.... guy in front of me has a solid gallon freezer bag of weed pulled out and looks like hes about to cry, the security guard just put it right back in and said "have fun!" you want to talk about seeing a look of relief cross over someone's face.....


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Hot Tuna with Pappa John Creech (sp?) in S.A. was a good one. That guy was like 70+ at the time playing fiddle with a rock band. Great show!!! My memory's coming back, but CRS syndrome is still a factor.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Pink Floyd in 1983 @ Busch stadium in st Louis mo.
Grateful dead at a location I can't remember in Missouri somewhere in the late 1990"s, a few months later Jerry Garcia died.
Tool, metallica, and recently at the horse track (cca sponsored) hank Williams Jr awesome.


----------



## AndrewChief (Aug 17, 2013)

Seeing Pantera play there last show in Houston was definitely a bucket list item for me.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

A couple come to mind at the summit in the early1980s.

Billy Joel probably best ever. About 6-8 Pianos around the stage. the guy was/is awesome Pianist/Entertainer.

Genesis with Phil Collins.


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

Lalapalooza 1992 at the Fort Bend County Fairgrounds. It had to be one the best music festival lineups of all time. 

Red Hot Chili Peppers
Ministry
Ice Cube
Soundgarden
The Jesus and Mary Chain
Pearl Jam
Lush


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

Offspring-1998 at (what was then) Arial Theater.
Lucero/Social Distortion-2011(?) House of Blues Houston
Charlie Robison at one of REK's Uprisings at the Woodlands years ago
Supersuckers at the Continental Club a couple of years ago was AWESOME
Pennywise at Warehouse Live around 2007 or 2008.

I'd love to see Motorhead, Todd Snider, and the New Bomb Turks. Also Rocket from the Crypt, as someone else mentioned. 

Wish I could have seen Nirvana, the White Stripes, and Waylon Jennings. Oh and I would also love to see Shooter Jennings and Hank 3. I am sure I left some out but those are a start anyway.


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

bpoutsider said:


> Lalapalooza 1992 at the Fort Bend County Fairgrounds. It had to be one the best music festival lineups of all time.
> 
> Red Hot Chili Peppers
> Ministry
> ...


I was there and it was incredible. This was back before I was too old and cranky to go to festivals.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

This is hard. Like most kids growing up in the late 70's through 80's. Concerts were affordable, and our main form of entertainment. I rarely missed any show.

Iron Maiden/Rastway/Saxon '83 ish (my first metal show, it rocked)

Metallica / Ozzy '86 ish.. Metallica stole the show. Ozzy was ticked off.

Rush at least 5 times

Pink Floyd '94 was the most memorable.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I've seen some great concerts from huge venues, big names to small, intimate no-names or up & coming artists. However, the two that stand out for me the most:

U2 - Nov 2001. I could not wait to see them - crazy, huge fan. So I knew the concert would be out of this world & it was. What I was not prepared for was the tribute they did for 9/11. I don't think there was a dry eye in the arena. Never have had a concert affect me like that before or since.

Aaron Lewis accoustic - have seen him several times. Probably my favorite acoustic artist. Amazing talent. I've seen Staind several times too & have never been disappointed with either.

So many others I would love to see or would have loved to have seen. Lost my concert buddy, so now I don't see much live music anymore.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Emerson, Lake & Palmer at the Music Hall in Houston, 1972 roughly.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Pink Floyd in Austin 1989 incredible live performance with the highest sound quality imaginable for a live show

Pearl Jam and Soundgarden in Houston around 1991 in the "grocery store of Rock & Roll" highest energy show, Eddie Vetter, somehow climbed up in the metal rafters of the old grocery store and was swinging around over the crowd at least 30 ft in the air and then let go, clocked a guy, knocked him out, the show never stopped, and the pit formed around this guy and ambulance arrived and took him off on a stretcher

ZZ Top Eliminator Tour 1983 6th row and 4th row, 2 nights in a row

Rush Signals Tour 1982

U2 1991


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Pink Floyd-1972 at Sam Houston C. Played whole Dark Side of Moon 6 months before released. Tickets--$4.50

ZZ Top-1972 at NSU music hall, sat about 300. Cost-free for students. We set up show and afterwards bought "Billy Gibbons Guitar Strings" for our acoustics. He had his own brand stuffed into a guitar case. Wish I had them now.

Tears for Fears-2007 at Dallas Hard Rock. Great quality.

Seen so many, it's hard to choose.

Sadly, I missed Hendrix, Zappa, & Zeppelin .


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

With super bowl on the way, this one came to mind.

Unbelievable concert....

http://rockinhouston.com/performers...ar-ted-nugent-steven-tyler-and-joe-perry/934/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dueck1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Late '80s, toss up between Stevie Ray Vaughn and Jeff Beck, or Ray Charles and The Houston Symphony Orchestra.......


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

First concert was 3 Dog Night in Seattle 1973.
Best is a bit harder but probably Jethro Tull in Frankfurt, Germany 1977
Contenders - Yes, Rush and The Who.
Oh- can't forget Molly Hatchet at a small community college auditorium outside of State Colleg, PA.!


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Deep Purple in Tokyo Japan in the early 90's. Permanent hearing loss by all.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

1981 and 1986 journey concerts in Houston by far the best I've eve been too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Goags said:


> Saw a bunch at Memorial Auditorium here in Dallas, early 70's.
> Jimi '69, JTull/Eagles '72, Zepp '70/'73, Moody Blues'71, Who/LSkynyrd '73. Tapped out for a long time after the first few 3 day Willie picnics. Best was Zepp '70


I'm still holding out for LedZepp '70...no intro band, just 3 1/2 hrs of them at their best.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

surfspeck said:


> Pink Floyd in Austin 1989 incredible live performance with the highest sound quality imaginable for a live show
> 
> Pearl Jam and Soundgarden in Houston around 1991 in the "grocery store of Rock & Roll" highest energy show, Eddie Vetter, somehow climbed up in the metal rafters of the old grocery store and was swinging around over the crowd at least 30 ft in the air and then let go, clocked a guy, knocked him out, the show never stopped, and the pit formed around this guy and ambulance arrived and took him off on a stretcher
> 
> ...


This may be the one I'm thinking of. Saw this show in Houston and Dallas. They had a giant replica of King Tut on the stage and a giant white shroud covering the stage. When they broke into "Got me under pressure", the white stage cover was mechanically pulled by cables through Tut's nostrils giving the appearance of him snorting the biggest line ever! Ha!. I've been friends with Billy since elementary school and only he could dream up something this outrageous! That's the kind of guy he is and always has been. But just so all know, he has never been a druggie. Told me once he would not even smoke pot because it affected his playing.
He would never let anything get in the way of his career. Truth.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

Keith Urban in San Antonio this summer. An amazing entertainer. Would never have guessed how good until we saw him.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

*Best concert*

Best date concert was the last time Robert Plant was here with the Shape Shifters as his backup band. By myself was in 2012 with Roger Waters doing the entire Wall album=Incredible!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Around 1982, George Straight at the Southwest Texas State University home coming.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Johnny Rivers about 30 years ago.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

BB King in the astrodome I was the only white guy there. Saw the Beatles but I was very young and you couldn't really hear the music because the girls were screaming at the top of their lungs.


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Adele 2016 Houston 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Fabulous Thunderbirds, ZZtop and the Rolling Stones in the Astrodome not a great venue but man what a show.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Motley Crue in '85.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

ZZ/Muddy Waters in SA 1976, SRV @ Continental Club 1981 (maybe 50 in the crowd), SRV Tribute Austin Music Hall (Buddy Guy, Clapton, Jimmy Vaughan, Robert Cray) early 90's. So many really good shows at Antone's in late 70's/80's as well. T-Birds River Fests. Austin was a pretty cool place back then alright. Not so much now...


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Buncha dad gum rockers in here.

Just kidding, great revival of a good thread.

Mine is Chris Ledoux at the dome in 1997.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Kim Wilson with Kid Ramos on Guitar last year and Mark Hummel last Weds at the Continentel Club.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

My dad just saw Dolly Parton and he said her show was the best he'd ever seen.

For me it breaks down into Club versus Stadium

The best club shows I've ever seen were Hayes Carle (but I've seen so many of his shows it's impossible to pick 1)

Best Arena show was Hank Williams Jr. last June in the Mystic River Casino in Minnesota. He was awesome.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

All the Texas Jam's


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Pink Floyd Animals Tour, Jeppesen Stadium, 1977. Was 14 and drove my dads 72 mustang to the concert. Sure were different times.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Slightly Stoopid for sure. I love all kinds of music and been too lots of shows but these guys are hands down the best musicians I've seen live.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Best was Living Colour at Excess back in '90. Had a real good time at the First and only Fishjam in POC. Robert Earl Keen. Heart at House of Blues a few years ago was another memorable one.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Too many to name for me. The list could go on............ Texas Jam's, Van Halen, ZZ Top, Eagles, Def Leppard, Journey, Sammy Hagar, The Cars.............................

Just noticed I posted on this thread back in 2014. Don't remember that.

I did go to a wedding back in the 70's and the band that played at the reception was called George Strait and the Ace in the Hole Band.


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hopefully Charlie Robison and Chris Knight this Friday night


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

NaClH2O said:


> The best show I've been to is a little known band called Rocket From the Crypt


:cheers:

Mario Rubalcaba!! The Weirdos, Hot Snakes. and OFF!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

When I was in college back in the early 80s in Wyoming. 
Went to a Waylon Jennings concert that was awesome. When he was about to play his last song his production manager came on stage and said due to the blizzard Waylon will be playing for a few more hours. 
He jammed for almost 2 more hours.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

A few old ticket stubs. 
I was wrong Waylon was in 79.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

#1 Eagles - twice

#2 Harry Chapin - small venue, they finally had to turn off the lights to get him to quit playing

#3 Yardbirds - at an outdoor park, Jeff Beck on guitar, Jimmy Page on bass


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*Grateful Dead*



txteltech said:


> Pink Floyd in 1983 @ Busch stadium in st Louis mo.
> Grateful dead at a location I can't remember in Missouri somewhere in the late 1990"s, a few months later Jerry Garcia died.
> Tool, metallica, and recently at the horse track (cca sponsored) hank Williams Jr awesome.


Jerry died in 1995, but your a lucky man to have heard him
For those that have and got into their music, its way up there IMO
Have seen that band maybe 15 times. My favorite for sure


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

In one place?
* Bare Naked Ladies, Counting Crows.
* Texas Jam 1980
*And Paul McCartney at Toyota center


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Tina Turner with Joe Cocker opening.
It was great with no one standing.......except 1 girl right in front of my wife and another lady. Biotch wouldn't sit down.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Rush, I'm guessing around 79. They played the Hemispheres album.


The Cars and Cheap Trick were a lot of fun.

I'd go see any one of those bands again given the opportunity. Unfortunately Benjamin Orr from the Cars died of cancer, so that may never happen.

On a side note, 

1. I don't know what that rain cloud is doing up there. Lol
2. I attended the Rolling Stones Concert at Reliant Stadium and that was the WORST concert I've attended. Mic Jagger look like he hadn't bathed in a while and he had just woke up from a heroin trip.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Bassman5119 said:


> Pink Floyd Animals Tour, Jeppesen Stadium, 1977. Was 14 and drove my dads 72 mustang to the concert. Sure were different times.


Was at that one in Bayonne NJ


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Most of Rory Gallagher shows from 72-77 were unbelievable. The Who were by far the best during those times. the best for me being 71 at some kinda outdoor venue in NY that I cant remember the location, when they busted up the equipment for one of the last times. Another Who show in Philadelphia after Quadrophenia came out. Led Zep 3 nights in a row at Madison Square Garden when they filmed the "Song Remains The Same". ELO anywhere before the disco B****. J. Geils at the Fillmore with the Allman Brothers and Albert King, Fleetwood Mack on Halloween after the Rumors album at the Capitol Theater in NJ 1976. Any Bruce Springsteen show. Pink Floyd at Rice Stadium in the rain was one of the best as mentioned by others


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

As a teenager of the 70's, I've been to a gazillion concerts since I was a teen, and still do. Lot's of good ones through those years, some not so good...

But, the one band that every time I saw them (10 times or so) sounded just as good as their recordings, I mean every note played and sang was in tune, and on key....every time.

The Eagles

Wife & I have tickets to see Don Henley on Jan 15th at the new Smart Financial Center in Sugar Land.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

Simple short question by OP, lots of long answers.

Hands down mine was the original Pretenders line-up in Houston 1981 a couple months after moving here from Michigan. Entire audience stood the whole show.

Nothing else close before or after, still looking.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Surprised no grateful dead mentioned. Or maybe can't remember. Boston runs.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

1. George strait with reba and wombat at mgm floor seats.

2. Lollapolooza II

3. metallica and justice for all tour tied with guns and roses appetite tour with the cult opening up.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

I've been to quite a few concerts but by far the best has been Andrea Bocelli at the Hollywood Bowl in L.A.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Rolling Stones in Berlin, 1972. Billy Preston Band was the lead off.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

After all these years, I finally got to see the Beatles this past weekend.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Garth Brooks.....2014? in Houston! That guy is NUTS!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

texastkikker said:


> Garth Brooks.....2014? in Houston! That guy is NUTS!


I seen him in Bellville before he was rich and famous at the County Fair


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Robert Earl Keen in POC I think it was maybe 2008


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Beatles 1964*

City Park Stadium New Orleans, my aunt and uncle took me - I was 9 yrs old, OR CCR at Hirsch Memorial Coliseum Shreveport 1971 - I was rockin as a freshman in H.S.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Billy Joel in Madison Square Garden


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

Korn and Rob Zombie in a little coliseum in Wichita Falls. I have seen Van Halen, Ozzy, Judas Priest, Metallica, the Crue, and many more but that Korn show was the chit!!!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Summer 1977, Hollywood Sportatorium FL. Wishbone Ash, Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush, and Jethro Tull in that order. Me & 3 buddies with our girlfriends in an SS 396 Chevelle and 69 GTO Convertible. 2 quart bottles of "made this morning" mushroom tea, oops, never mind.


----------

